# The Rat Cam !



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi All ! Just to say that my rat cam will be playing at various times during the day , when the girls are out playing. here is the link http://www.ustream.tv/channel/rat-cam-


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

Wow those are some big ratties.


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

lol only one of them is big


----------

